# Look 595



## scottmilk9 (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey guys i have a 08 '595. It has mainly SRAM force groupoo and carbon brakes, look keo pedals, 53/39 front sprocket and carbon cranks. I just had twins and bills are piling up. 

My question is, where are other top forums to sell bikes at. i don't want to use e-bay. i've put up my TT rig on here, but with no luck. Any advice would help.

I'm only asking $2500 for the look at $1850 for the TT setup(fetish cycles)

Thanks all!!


----------



## Jacob911 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey,
I'm looking to buy a look 595
Could you put a few more details....
like:
-Frame size/colour
-Components which are sram force
-And saddle?

also, Where are you, and are you willing to post to melbourne???


----------



## jecjec81 (Jan 28, 2008)

scottmilk9 said:


> Hey guys i have a 08 '595. It has mainly SRAM force groupoo and carbon brakes, look keo pedals, 53/39 front sprocket and carbon cranks. I just had twins and bills are piling up.
> 
> My question is, where are other top forums to sell bikes at. i don't want to use e-bay. i've put up my TT rig on here, but with no luck. Any advice would help.
> 
> ...


Hello,

I am seriously looking for a 595 now. Can you let me know of the size of the frame? 

Can you list the full details of the bike?
By the way, I live in Japan but can pay for the shipping.

Regards,
Jec


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

In answer to OP, weightweenies is a good site and I hear the Serrota forum is also good for selling your bike and of course least we forget- good old RBR


----------



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

LAs fotografias por favor...


----------

